# Trio of Hot Sauces



## homebrew (Sep 25, 2011)

Pepper plants in full harvest. Decided to make (3) hot sauces - Habanero Pineapple, Roasted Serrano and tomato, and Japapeno.

All tasted very good, great with chips or as a condiment.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice!!

  Thanks!

   Craig


----------



## kaveman (Sep 25, 2011)

nice looking trio,care to share your recipe ?


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool !


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 25, 2011)

They look great, especially that habanero pineapple.


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.  The colors of the finished product are, in themselves, a delicious sight to the eye.  The taste must be fantastic as well.  Nice job and thanks for sharing.

Rich


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 26, 2011)

All look GREAT!

TJ


----------



## chadinclw (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## africanmeat (Sep 27, 2011)

o boy it looks hot


----------



## kingkoch42 (Sep 27, 2011)

gone


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2011)

They look great!

I think you should mail out some samples!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## wildflower (Sep 28, 2011)

sure could use those recipes   or


----------



## homebrew (Sep 28, 2011)

wildflower said:


> sure could use those recipes   or


Ok - sorry for the delay in posting the recipies, got a little tied up with kids sporting events.

*Habanero Pineapple Hot Sauce*

6 habanero peppers, remove stem- rough chop

2 cups fresh diced pineapple

1/2 cup white vinegar

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup water

1/2 white onion

4 golves garlic, minced

2 teaspoons salt

1/2 cup grated carrot

*Jalapeno Hot Sauce*

 20 Jalapeno peppers, remove stem- rough chop

1 cup white vinegar

1/4 cup brown sugar

2 cups water

1 white onion

4 golves garlic, minced

2 teaspoons salt

*Roasted Serrano and Tomato Hot Sauce*

 20 Serrano peppers, remove stem- rough chop

10 Roma tomatos halved

1 cup white vinegar

1/2 cup brown sugar

2 cups water

1 white onion

4 golves garlic, minced

2 teaspoons salt

All the recipes are cook the onions, peppers and garlic unitl tender. Add water, vinegar, salt and sugar and simmer for 20 minutes. Blend until desired consistancy. I did roast the tomatos and serranos in the oven at 400 for 20 minutes or so to pick up some char.

All the sauces were just the right amount of heat and not to overpowering. Feel free to adjust the peppers and needed.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Sep 29, 2011)

gone


----------



## wildflower (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

awesome job!  Thanks for posting the recipe!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

I am a little new at the canning did my first batches of salsa this year with great success.  How long do you process the hot sauces in a hot water bath?  How much head space do you leave in the jars???


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 29, 2011)

these all look great


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you for the recipes, I'm going to try them. I love hot sauce...James


----------



## homebrew (Sep 29, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I am a little new at the canning did my first batches of salsa this year with great success.  How long do you process the hot sauces in a hot water bath?  How much head space do you leave in the jars???


I left about a 1/4" head space and 15 minute water bath.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome thanks!!!!  I would love to try your hot sauces!!


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking really good homebrew,Thanks for the recipes.I will make one of these for sure this weekend,got a bunch of jalepenos to use up.Thanks again for sharing all your recipes,those pickled eggs turned out great that i made from your recipe!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 1, 2011)

I just picked a huge bowl of Jalapenos so I was thinking of giving that one a try.  Do you leave the seeds in as well?


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like he did that will give it more heat.just remove stems and rough chop.


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 2, 2011)

just made the jalepeno hot sauce along with the habanero pineapple hot sauce.All I can say is you know your stuff homebrew!Really going to enjoy these two sauces!Sorry no que my camera is broke.Thanks again for the recipes!


----------



## jefflisa828 (Oct 7, 2011)

they look great thanks for the recipes I was going to ask lol


----------



## homebrew (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad they turned out - enjoy.
 


jlmacc said:


> just made the jalepeno hot sauce along with the habanero pineapple hot sauce.All I can say is you know your stuff homebrew!Really going to enjoy these two sauces!Sorry no que my camera is broke.Thanks again for the recipes!


----------



## diesel (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice work.  I just picked a bunch of Jalapenos today.  II think I will try your recipe.  Thanks!


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the recipes.... Can't wait to try my luck at Fatali and Pineapple hot sauce.... I'll let you know how she turns out...! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## homebrew (Oct 11, 2011)

Not to pat my sdelf on the back, but i will. I only sampled as i was making them, I am watching my Tigers in the ALCS eating pita chips with the Habanero Pineapple sauce. Sweeeeeeet Heat!


----------



## kingkoch42 (Oct 19, 2011)

gone


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 19, 2011)

Homebrew said:


> Not to pat my sdelf on the back, but i will. I only sampled as i was making them, I am watching my Tigers in the ALCS eating pita chips with the Habanero Pineapple sauce. Sweeeeeeet Heat!




Give yourself another pat on the back from me!!  I made the Jalapeno one and wow!  it sure does have some heat.  I put some of it into ice cube trays and froze them then poped them into a freezer bag.  Now I can just had a cube or two to my recipes as I cook!!!  Great sauce!!!


----------



## homebrew (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks real good.


Kingkoch42 said:


> Sure can find some good recipes on this forum.
> 
> Tried the pineapple hot sauce, with local ingredients of course - did not have any white vinegar so I used some apple cider vinegar I had and replaced the Habanero with some local peppers. since it was a "first run" I reduced the quantities.  It is for sure I will do it again (but I think that I will put more garlic) !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## natej (Jun 25, 2017)

i hate to revive an old thread however i made the jalapeno sauce today with a bunch of unused peppers i was looking to use somehow



didnt have any white vinegar on hand so used apple cider vinegar and added some finely coriander



absolutely BEAUTIFUL! hard to keep a spoon out of the jar LOL


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 21, 2018)

Just started venturing into sauces I used your habanero pineapple recipe but I substituted mango for pineapple turned out great  actually not hot enough for me I will add more pepper next time.. but I wanted to thx you for the base recipe as a novice this was a great starting point..


----------

